# Smg Problem?



## SMKU (May 29, 2004)

Lately my SMG has been bugging the **** out of me. I have owned my M3 since last may and the SMG makes odd creaking noises. When I stop the car it sounds as if the SMG want to keep driving and it makes an ANNOYING clicking sound, almost daily. I just brought my baby into the dealer and they say the SMG is in perfect working order. I think this is BS!!! The tranny also acts strangely while cruising slowly in 1st without much gas, say in traffic, the RPM's bouncev up and down , is this normal. Does anyone else have these ANNOYING sounds???? If so WHAT can I do to fix this problem. The acceleration feels a bit delayed when I start out, is thisc due to the computer or am I doing something wrong. I was told the DINAN software gets rids of this delay in acceleration, if this is true I'll go out and buy it monday, thats how annoyed I get sometimes. Aby suggestions, please!!!Any help from you guys is greatly appreciated!!! :thumbup: See you on the streets......


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

SMKU said:


> Lately my SMG has been bugging the **** out of me. I have owned my M3 since last may and the SMG makes odd creaking noises. When I stop the car it sounds as if the SMG want to keep driving and it makes an ANNOYING clicking sound, almost daily. I just brought my baby into the dealer and they say the SMG is in perfect working order. I think this is BS!!! The tranny also acts strangely while cruising slowly in 1st without much gas, say in traffic, the RPM's bouncev up and down , is this normal. Does anyone else have these ANNOYING sounds???? If so WHAT can I do to fix this problem. The acceleration feels a bit delayed when I start out, is thisc due to the computer or am I doing something wrong. I was told the DINAN software gets rids of this delay in acceleration, if this is true I'll go out and buy it monday, thats how annoyed I get sometimes. Aby suggestions, please!!!Any help from you guys is greatly appreciated!!! :thumbup: See you on the streets......


How do you know the creaking and clicking are coming from the SMG? In regards to the RPM's bouncing around, you may have an issue with the fuel pump, which seems to be a common problem with the M3. Good luck tracking down the problems.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Have you tried resetting the SMG? On a straight road at a speed above 20 mph, put the SMG into neutral and then pull and hold both paddles for at least 3 seconds.

It might help.



SMKU said:


> Lately my SMG has been bugging the **** out of me. I have owned my M3 since last may and the SMG makes odd creaking noises. When I stop the car it sounds as if the SMG want to keep driving and it makes an ANNOYING clicking sound, almost daily. I just brought my baby into the dealer and they say the SMG is in perfect working order. I think this is BS!!! The tranny also acts strangely while cruising slowly in 1st without much gas, say in traffic, the RPM's bouncev up and down , is this normal. Does anyone else have these ANNOYING sounds???? If so WHAT can I do to fix this problem. The acceleration feels a bit delayed when I start out, is thisc due to the computer or am I doing something wrong. I was told the DINAN software gets rids of this delay in acceleration, if this is true I'll go out and buy it monday, thats how annoyed I get sometimes. Aby suggestions, please!!!Any help from you guys is greatly appreciated!!! :thumbup: See you on the streets......


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Other thing, if you are creeping with your foot off the gas, teh car is slipping the clutch and that will drive RPMs up and down. This can happen even with very light throttle with a slight grade.

As for the creaking and cracking, that is most likely the exhuast popping as as the metal cools.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Jim in Oregon said:


> Have you tried resetting the SMG? On a straight road at a speed above 20 mph, put the SMG into neutral and then pull and hold both paddles for at least 3 seconds.
> 
> It might help.


Not meaning to hijack the thread here, but what does "resetting" do?


----------



## SMKU (May 29, 2004)

:thumbup: Resetting the SMG worked beautifully, the car is driving much stronger....Thank you for all of the advice, its much appreciated. She is moving stronger and shifting more fluidly. ITS AMAZING!!!!!!! :bigpimp:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Jim in Oregon said:


> Have you tried resetting the SMG? On a straight road at a speed above 20 mph, put the SMG into neutral and then pull and hold both paddles for at least 3 seconds.
> 
> It might help.


Jim,

Re: SMG
Cool !!! what does that actually do ?? curious ?


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

flashinthepan said:


> Jim,
> 
> Re: SMG
> Cool !!! what does that actually do ?? curious ?


It resets the clutch slip recognizer, which is how the clutch is "feathered" on shifts. It does have a learning curve of sorts so if you reset it and then did a bunch of red line shifts, it would "learn" to bang the shifts when you were driving regularly (not what you want). If you baby the car after reset, it will learn to make gentle shifts.

The manual says to do a reset when you change tires so it can adapt to the new traction. It does say that if you don't reset, it will in time learn but it will just take longer.

I usually reset mine about once a month and the shifts seem to stay fine.


----------



## M3Unique (Jun 22, 2007)

*SMG Noises*

Ok guys I have the creepiest noise ever comes when it ever wants. I hate it I have tried to reset the SMG by doing (N) then hold on onto the paddles, but that didnt resolve this issue!!!!!!!!!!. it comes on when I get back home from work or when im at the light, the noise goes away when I accelarate or Play with the shifter' the weird thing is that it stops doing it for few seconds while shifting at ( parked position) then comes back on some times much louder. at first i thought it was coming from the AC COMPRESSOR because it sounds like when the AC comperssor going out. then I knew it was'nt that because No sounds OR weird NOISES coming from the engine side, its much stronger and louder by the GEAR BOX or right below the shifter or maybe the firewall. any seggestions or clues please let me know


----------

